# Weird betta poop?



## puppyrjjkm (Aug 2, 2009)

My betta's poop looks like short, spiky, and red instead of well normal brown poop. They were eating HRH betta pellets (red color, which I thought caused the color change). But they never have had a problem till about a month ago. I changed to aqueon's betta pellets (brown). But 2 of my 4 bettas continued to poop like this. One became very lethargic and died, and the second is also headed this way, but the other two are fine. Any ideas what this is, what causes it, and how I can fix it? Thanks!


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

It sounds normal to me- the food change could of caused the change in color. Mine vary from brown to redish in color. I don't think it was the food that would of caused death.. 

What size tanks are they in?
How often and the % of water changes are you doing?
Water conditioner?
Temp of the tank?
Any other chemicals/additives added to the tank?
Were there any symptoms of illness prior to passing, such as clamped fins, lethargy, loss of color, loss of appetite, floating sideways, large abdomen, etc?


----------



## puppyrjjkm (Aug 2, 2009)

The one that died was in a 5 gallon with a snail.
Cleaned it every few weeks, 100% (which I know isn't recommended but I've done it for years)
yes, aqua safe
temp:75
no chemicals added
there was loss of color, large abdomen, and a little floating sideways

the other tank is a 10 gallon divided 3 ways. it was a live plant tank with flourish liquid fertilizer added, but is no longer planted. and water changes were 50% every few weeks.


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

> Cleaned it every few weeks, 100%


Are you tanks cycled?? Even if they are, a water change should be done weekly if cycled (i think its 50%, not sure though) and 2X a week if not (one 100% water change and one 50% water change). If not the ammonia will build up and will eventually kill the fish.

I have no idea what would make the poops spiky though.

How often do you feed them? The large belly and floating sideways kinda sound like swim bladder disorder which is usually from over feeding but I am not sure that is what is going on in your case...and I think parasites would cause them to loose weight and have white poop. I am confused...

Do you have a picture?

*awaits myates return*


----------



## Tisia (Mar 15, 2011)

spiky like this?








*pic stolen from copperarabian
if so, those are camallanus worms and horrible to get rid of from all I've read


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

I'm sorry to say, but it looks like it was due more to improper water changes then it was due to illness/discolored waste.

As Tiki mentioned, weekly water changes are a must do for each tank, regardless of size, cycle, live plants, livestock.

The snail alone would create a very large bio load and therefor would of required a bit more water change in that tank alone.

For 5 gallons filtered, weekly 30-50% water change with regular vacuuming of the gravel is needed as a filter does not actually clean the tank, but hides the waste.
The 10 gallons filtered, weekly 25-30% water change with regular vacuuming is needed.
Don't forget the water conditioner. Unless you use a well for your water source, it is highly recommended to use water conditioner as you won't know what exactly is in city tap water. The ammonia build up in the tanks that aren't being properly cleaned, as well as no conditioner is a very high risk of poisoning and death.
75 is a little low for them, as they are tropical fish and require warmth, recommended temp would be 78-80*F- you would be surprised at the difference only a few degrees makes in fish and their health.

It sounds like it may of been SBD problems going on, which as mentioned above can be caused by over feeding, and unfavorable water conditions.

With the weekly water changes, feedings of 2-3 pellets per meal, twice daily and proper heat should keep them healthy.

I know you mentioned doing it for years, bettas are hardy and can live in unfavorable conditions for a while.. but it will always catch up to them, and if you have had problems with death of them or other fish after less then a year then I highly recommend doing the appropriate changes in care for them so they can live a full life, happy and healthy.


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

Tisia- she was referring to the coloration of the waste itself.. I don't see where she referred to it as "spiky" other then Tiki's comment.


----------



## Tisia (Mar 15, 2011)

first line in the post 



puppyrjjkm said:


> My betta's poop looks like short, spiky, and red


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

Woops! My bad! I should pay more attention  lol..


----------



## puppyrjjkm (Aug 2, 2009)

Yes that is exactly what it looks like! What causes it?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Do you ever feed live foods? That is one cause.


----------

